# Dry coughs after routine surgery



## BDD888 (Feb 6, 2011)

My 13 year old Shih Tzu had a stone removed from his bladder this past Thursday morning. Brought him home at around 6 PM Thursday. Thought he would be tired but wasn't. Great. The next morning I he began dry coughing quite a bit. Mostly yesterday morning (day after surgery). Gave him his first 1 or 3 syringes of pain med.

I'm thinking his dry coughing is due to...

The pain med OR lack of water for roughly a day and a half (not supposed to have water after 10 PM the night before surgery...hardly drank any water the night he was brought home)...yesterday he drank a lot of water and had all of his appetite back...OR his plastic protective come collar (once removed seems to have less dry coughs...only put the cone collar on him when he went to bed since I couldn't watch him).

Right now he's sleeping peacefully. Might be the collar restricting his air flow a little pressing on his throat. He had the cone on the first night back. All night. Will see how he is today with the cone collar off all day. Will need to give him his 2nd syringe full of the pain med (he never complained or showed signs of pain). You'd never know he had the surgery if you didn't look at the stitches on his belly.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I preface this with I am NOT a vet or vet tech (I'm a human healthcare provider)
Having worked in surgery and in post operative units a frequent cause of coughing is a dry and scratchy throat due to irritation from the endotracheal tube in place during surgery. Being placed between the vocal cords it is a major irritant to the throat of a post operative patient after removal. I frequently use ice chips, lozenges, cool water to soothe the throat. Doctors (*for humans* - although my first aid book says chloraseptic is safe for dogs) frequently prescribe chloraseptic for the sore throat as needed it is such a common post-op ailment. The irritation typically subsides (*in humans*) the majority of the way on the first post-op day and continues to subside gradually over the next few days and is typically gone or barely noticeable by post-op day 3. 
Just a thought as to the cause of the cough - if you continue to be concerned call your vet and ask about it.


----------



## BDD888 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks Chris. Never thought of that but would explain the sudden dry coughs after the surgery. It was the worst the morning after the surgery. Now it's once in a while throughout the day (yesterday being the first full day). I suppose it shouldn't be the pain medication solution I squirted in his mouth once each morning. Any how I'll see how he is this weekend. Will contact the vet if this gets worse. Right now it's not bad but still...


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I would guess that it is irritation from the tube. My toy Poodle had a cough for a few days after her spay/dental.


----------



## BDD888 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Grab. It seems this is likely what it is. It's just a little disconcerting hearing them dry cough so much. Even if it has lessened already. The time between coughing has widened. 

I think my first dog also had a stone removed. But that was back in the early 90's or late 80's. So I've long since forgotten about the recovery period. What goes on. The vet could have said something when I picked up my current dog. Or the "technician" that handed my dog to me rather.


----------

